# Q: Who's the suave hog? A: Harvey is.



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

waiting for his imaginary lady friend, as usual.  maybe composing a sonnet in his head.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Now that's a real ladies man! :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Omg lol. 
He def look like a ladys man. 
Cute <3


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, what a cutie.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

After I showed this picture to the girls, i'm pretty sure I heard two longing sighs, and then some chatter between the two of them. Maybe even a giggle or two


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> After I showed this picture to the girls, i'm pretty sure I heard two longing sighs, and then some chatter between the two of them. Maybe even a giggle or two


oh? i guess that's why he just mentioned offhandedly getting a small book of Rilke's pomes and apple champagne...


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I can just hear Barry White in the background....


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That pic totally made my day lol


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Consider yourself lucky...I often see much, much more of Snarf than I really care to when he's waiting for his imaginary female. :roll:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

At the mention of Apple Champagne, Napoleon squeaked at me and sniffed the air, then ran into her hedgie bag... presumably to pack her things. Some money is also missing from my wallet.... if she comes back... and has ANOTHER "surprise" litter.... i'm filling for Child support.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

pooka dotted said:


> At the mention of Apple Champagne, Napoleon squeaked at me and sniffed the air, then ran into her hedgie bag... presumably to pack her things. Some money is also missing from my wallet.... if she comes back... and has ANOTHER "surprise" litter.... i'm filling for Child support.


 :lol:

That picture is pretty priceless!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> At the mention of Apple Champagne, Napoleon squeaked at me and sniffed the air, then ran into her hedgie bag... presumably to pack her things. Some money is also missing from my wallet.... if she comes back... and has ANOTHER "surprise" litter.... i'm filling for Child support.


all fresh and fragrant, like a morning rose... i think we should arrange a marriage.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Harvey! You handsome little devil! It's a good thing Sweetie & Lancik are boys or there would be a lot of explaining to do!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

This whole forum is hysterical!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Shetland...you have no idea


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

The term "lipstick on a pig" comes to mind. Though I guess "lipstick on a hog" is more appropriate. And rouge.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Uh-oh! Harvey may have just met his match!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful bride! I think the wedding in the United Kingdom for the future King might just be overshadowed by a hedgie wedding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree, we might just have to arrange a wedding. Over skype perhaps? LOL invite all of HHC to be in the wedding party hahahaha. I can actually picture this happening.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i just found a sparkly round thing with a hole in it in Harvey's condo. he said it's a doughnut, but, judging by his shifty eyes, i'm pretty certain it's an engagement ring.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

The first hedgehog wedding!!!(that we know of  ) You better invite HHC or there'll be trouble-or at least post more pictures!!! (Just a quick question, was that engagement ring a mealie twisted and tied into ring shape?)  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

If it is.... It'll be eaten before you can say " I do"


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: I can see the hurt in his face if he seen pieces of his mealie engagement ring in his fiances mouth.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

BWA-hahahahaha!

Harvey is the Joey Tribiani of the forum...."How YOU doin'?"
priceless photo...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

it is a sparkly neat little thing. i dunno why he suggested it was a doughnut. hogs these days think they can get away with any kind of nonsense. :roll:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Harvey you ladykiller you! 
He also looks like he's had one too many mealie-tinis! Pre-proposal nerves maybe?


----------

